# Melted Harnesses



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i've got a '03 SE-R 5-Spd and just recently installed the Nokya 9007 aftermarket headlight harnesses that was purchased through eBay.
now my question is:

*"does anyone have the same problem with melted harnesses?"*

or was i another victim of eBay fraud?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

when you use bulbs that inscrease the output of the light, it happends. Sorry dude, stick with stock wattage.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thats what happens when you pick stuff up on ebay without researching it. If you want to increase light output, get a qulity HID kit that includes everything needed. Otherwise, you will have wasted your money in the long run.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> Thats what happens when you pick stuff up on ebay without researching it. If you want to increase light output, get a qulity HID kit that includes everything needed. Otherwise, you will have wasted your money in the long run.


funny thing is, i did research on here about switching over to an aftermarket harness. :thumbup:
HID is a little too much for me.
i'm more of GO than show so i'll have to pass on that HID kit.
thanks though!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

If ya did research on here ABOUT the harnesses, you would probly know you could make your own, instead of buying pre-made off of eghey.

You got what you paid for, you were not scammed.  


This is like people buying the ebay halos, them comming on here whinning about the crappy lighting pattern...

Your local autoparts store, via Advanced Auto, NAPA, etc, should have, or able to get the sockets for the bulbs you want. Then take some nice thick wiring from the same store, and tada, no more melting. The wiring should be replaced all the way up to the relays, not just 6" like the ebay ones give you. Did you replace all the wiring, or just cap on the ebay ones?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

my friends headlight harness on his Civic Si melted when he used one of those "sketchy" headlight brands found off the shelf


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Never buy cheap harnesses. 
Make sure they are at least heat proof temperatures more then 480F for maximum protection.
I even saw some cheap ass H4 harnesses at Walfart for $2.99 for 2.


----------

